# Dúvida -LaCrosse weather station WS3502



## Turista (27 Abr 2008 às 00:30)

Caros amigos,

tenho andado a "namorar" esta estação da LaCrosse que podem ver em http://www.weather-station-products.co.uk/item--LaCrosse-weather-station-WS3502--WS3502.html

Tenho apenas uma dúvida, o sensor de temperatura já vem com radiation shield? Pela imagem parece ter uma protecção, mas recorro à vossa sapiência para me esclarecerem, ok? 

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2008 às 23:32)

Turista disse:


> Caros amigos,
> 
> tenho andado a "namorar" esta estação da LaCrosse que podem ver em http://www.weather-station-products.co.uk/item--LaCrosse-weather-station-WS3502--WS3502.html
> 
> ...



Olá ! 

Não, embora pareça que esse abrigo é suficiente, isso não é verdade.
Não pode apanhar sol nem estar exposto a nenhuma forma de radiação solar.
Ou se tem à sombra ou então dentro de um radiation shield, que terás de comprar à parte.


----------



## Turista (30 Abr 2008 às 02:26)

Obrigado!!
Estava a achar muita fruta por pouco dinheiro... 

Alguém recomenda alguma já com RS?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2008 às 09:32)

Turista disse:


> Obrigado!!
> Estava a achar muita fruta por pouco dinheiro...
> 
> Alguém recomenda alguma já com RS?



Um radiation shield, com portes e taxas incluídos não deverá custar mais de 100 €. 
É preferível comprares essas estações mais o radiation shield, se não queres gastar muito dinheiro.
Se queres que te recomende uma com radiation shield incluído, recomendo-te a Davis Vantage Pro2, que é uma estação bastante boa, completa e fiável.
O investimento é que terá de ser muito maior e, se quisesses adicionar os sensores UV e solar, terás de investir ainda mais dinheiro, para além de teres de comprar o datalogger.
Imaginando que encomendas a 6152 dos EUA: 

Tens como preço base cerca de 450 €
Sensores UV e solar: 320 €
Datalogger: 150 €
A isto, terás de somar 50 € de portes.

---------------------------------------------

970 €

---------------------------------------------

+ 21 % de alfândega + 15 € de outras taxas:


*1188,70 €*


Este seria o preço final da estação.

Atenção, aqui estou a transformar o modelo 6152 no 6162 (sensores UV e solar), senão, seria menos 350 €, +/-.
O modelo 6162 fica mais barato, pois já traz estes sensores, ficando por cerca de 1000 €, com todas as taxas e despesas incluídas.

Estes preços são os que podes encontrar no eBay e não em Portugal, pois em Portugal custa mais do dobro em quase todos os acessórios, sendo que, nalguns casos, o preço triplica.


----------

